# Clone-of-a-Cinnabon



## mississippi mud (Jan 3, 2009)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Clone-of-a-Cinnabon/Detail.aspx?prop31=1


These are great!! We make them with the kitchen aid but I'm sure they are just as good ina bread machine.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome recipe! Thanks man!


- GL63


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 3, 2009)

Why do I suddenly feel the collapse of New Year's resolutions?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2009)

It's snowing like crazy outside...I am craving some carbs.

Put the bread machine downstairs to put away temptations...Then a neighbor gives us rolls she makes with a big marshmallow wrapped in the center of the dough and cinnamon sugar on top....So, it satisfied......





Nothing beats the smell of baking bread...except for maybe the smell of wine yeast doing it's thing.


----------

